# Looking for a Gold mod



## Kaizer (2/10/16)

Anybody still has stock of the gold 213, or even better, the Limited Edition Gold 90W Snow Wolf Mini (that would be the dream)?


----------



## acorn (2/10/16)

Saw one at Vapers corner yesterday on display.

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/sigelei-213-tc-741?category=87

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kaizer (3/10/16)

Unfortunately some bad luck at Vapers Corner, so still on the hunt for something gold.


----------



## Stosta (3/10/16)

Hey @Kaizer , 

You can check with these guys if you like...

http://www.ohmmyecig.co.za/contact-us/

It doesn't look like their online store is working/open, but Sean and Jess are great guys, so if they have one I'm sure they can make a plan to get one to you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (11/10/16)

Or get one of these in gold 

http://www.thevapery.co.za/collecti...etalien-e-t-x2-80w-tc-mod?variant=31223741510

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaporize.co.za (17/10/16)

Black & Gold TWISTED MESSES .. ?
http://vaporize.co.za/shop/twisted-messes-tm-150w-tc/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

